
Introducing the new compose in Gmail - cleverjake
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/10/introducing-new-compose-in-gmail.html
======
rwc
The big appeal seems to be that I can now navigate my inbox and switch between
emails while composing. Isn't that what additional browser tabs are for?

~~~
alanctgardner2
The Compose button is hard to open in a new tab. And frankly, their handling
of drafts is a little confusing to me most of the time. So I think this is a
welcome change.

Actually, your whole argument is basically that windowing systems within
windowing systems are pointless. Why have tabs when you can open a new window?
Why have windows when you can buy more screens?

~~~
rwc
No, new windows are different than new tabs. Tabbed browsing is a windowing
system within a windowing system already.

The new compose, if anything, is a windowing system within a windowing system
within a windowing system.

~~~
alanctgardner2
This is kind of necessary, though, because of the nature of sandboxing. It
would be awesome if every windowing system could expose it's API to random
websites securely, but the compromise we live with is that every system
produces a smaller sandbox, and people work to add as much functionality as
they can within whatever box they're given. It'd be cool to see the Gmail team
leverage some cross-window communication within the new framework they're
creating.

------
k3n
Lots more discussion on the prior submission for this story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717923>

------
kcbanner
This is great! I always have to save a draft and go back to my inbox.

